# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Ik ben Nicole, hallo allemaal!

## nysmit

Goedemorgen, 

Ik ben nieuw hier. Ben hier terecht gekomen omdat ik informatie zocht hoe ik van de neusspray af kan komen, heb sterk het vermoeden dat ik hieraan verslaafd ben geraakt. Ik zag al goede tips op deze site. Verder vind ik het altijd interessant om medische informatie op te zoeken. 

In ieder geval zag ik al dat ik zeker niet de enige ben met een neusspray probleem!

----------


## GrietjeVelde

is het nog gelukt om van je verslaving af te komen?

Gr,
Grietje

----------


## christel1

Grietje, 
Kan je je handtekening weghalen ??? Reclame maken voor speelgoed hoort hier niet echt thuis.... sorry dat ik je hier al moet op wijzen, anders vraag ik het aan de moderator van dit topic om je handtekening te verwijderen. 
Christel1 
Moderator

----------


## sietske763

ha chris,
heb dezelfde zin bij een ander topic gelezen, link dan.....
gaat over speelgoed, duplo, lego etc

----------


## christel1

Weet jij nog waar Sietske, want tot dit gedeelte heb ik geen toegang, zal het doorgeven aan de andere moderators....

----------


## sietske763

@chris,
staat onder topic;
mc nuttig en leuk,
vond het al vreemd dat mc direct al zo leuk gevonden werd....en dat al na 2 posten...

----------


## Raimun

> @chris,
> staat onder topic;
> mc nuttig en leuk,
> vond het al vreemd dat mc direct al zo leuk gevonden werd....en dat al na 2 posten...


hej...da's nog zo vreemd niet hoor !!
het eerste bericht dat ik op MC ( nu NGF !) gelezen heb kwam van :
ene..Sietske 763.. :Wink:  dat leek me 'n hele plezante  :Cool: ...
dus ik was dadelijk verloren .. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
wat die 763 mag voorstellen is me wel nog altijd 'n raadsel !!  :Frown:

----------


## sietske763

haha die grappige raimun.....
heb deze afschuwelijke naam aangenomen daar ik echt niet herkent wordt door anderen en die 763 heb ik al jaaaaaren, achter mijn hotmail naam omdat anders de naam niet wilde.....daar er vele waren die..........heetten.
sietske is een friese naam...dus mijn mensen die hier nix van weten zouden miss denken; dat zou een post van........kunnen zijn,
haha en ze zullen dan denken'zij neemt nooit zo,n nickname,

onderhand weten al mijn vrienden al wel over MC en zitten njiet raar te kijken van mijn posten, maar........
ergens heb ik de stille hoop dat ik ooit weer mijn baan kan vervullen.....en daar moeten ze natuurlijk niets van hebben;
een ...... met zulke onzin....nou ja...niet altijd...

----------


## christel1

Had het ondertussen al gevonden hoor Raimun en heb het doorgespeeld naar de moderators, hier heb ik geen toegang om het handtekening te verwijderen anders was het wel al gebeurd. 
En ons sietske is the best, Raimun ook hoor, mag niet klagen hier, ik krijg hier echt massa's steun als lid en ook als moderator en daar ben ik wel heel blij om....

----------


## sietske763

lieve chris............-.......wie goed doet....goed ontmoet!

----------

